# 10g planted nano



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

what the heck, since i don't have any pics of my planted, heres some of my reef, my camera is of horrible quality, these pics are really bad


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice SW pico. I myself am trying to get into the whole "Pico Reef" tank. I'm doing a "Mainly" Zoa and Ric tank. 2.5Gs x 2 and a extra 10G tank.

What I will tell you from my 10G experience is that you want the smallest rocks and wood sizes available. Small plants like HM, HC and some others will make the tank lool bigger than what it is.

DIY on a 10G tank is moore than enough and I would dare say that 2 - greater in WPG is more than enough. If you want to go automatic with the DIY then it's up to you. But DIY with that small size is more that enough.

Let me know how your SW setup goes. I'm a total nOOb with the SW sewtup and I'm going to start soon. So Ido need the tips and pointers.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

welcome to the planted tank! 

just to let you know generally 10g isnt considered 'nano' in the planted tank world. its usually anything under 10 some people say 10 and under... so its a border i guess so it is and it isnt.. .lol. reef is 10g i know planted isnt really

anyways.

10g tanks are my favorite right now nice dementions and such. also pretty cheap to set it up. i dont know how you managed only $50 i ran about $75 on my original 10g setup. but i also only had the tank filter and a hood (no bulb)

you will love this tank i garentee

have fun

- fish newb -


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

well heres the crappy 10g planted, ive really neglected this tank. any ideas on how to make it look nicer? my plan is to move all of the indica to the bay and put in some foreground plants


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Is that rotala rotundifolia in the left side?


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

heres my 24g almost 7 months old, ive been reefing for almost 5 years, my anemone tank has been set up for a little over a week now.

24g



26g anemone/clown tank


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

your reef tanks look awesome! i would do exactly what you said for the planted. get a foreground and background. i also suggest topping off the tank.


----------



## chinchek787 (Aug 28, 2005)

Do u mind if I post my nano


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

chinchek787 said:


> Do u mind if I post my nano


Dont hijack peoples threads  just make your own it doesnt hurt. Oh you should also check out nanoreef.com if you havent yet.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Clarkii3 said:


> heres my 24g almost 7 months old, ive been reefing for almost 5 years, my anemone tank has been set up for a little over a week now.
> 
> 24g
> 
> ...



This reef nano is simply Gorgeous!


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Is that rotala rotundifolia in the left side?


i have no idea, i thinks its all indica, not sure, i did have some moneywort in there, but it died. nice tank chinchek, good luck with the 10g contest on nr. im going to add foreground plants in there, is there any place online i can order some plants from? my limit is going to be $25, what should i get?


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

the_noobinator said:


> your reef tanks look awesome! i would do exactly what you said for the planted. get a foreground and background. i also suggest topping off the tank.


thanks! i still have not topped off in the FW, im going to today, and i will move most of the indica to the back


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

Clarkii3: So you have some SPS on that 24G I see. What lighting do you have over it? That Xenia looks out of control. I was going to get some but after I heard that they spread like wild fire I said Nope.

chinchek787: Is that the Coralife MH over a 10? I'm thinking about switching to it so I can keep some SPS myself? PM me with the info.

Clarkii3: Trim Trim Trim.


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

deeplove said:


> Clarkii3: So you have some SPS on that 24G I see. What lighting do you have over it? That Xenia looks out of control. I was going to get some but after I heard that they spread like wild fire I said Nope.
> 
> chinchek787: Is that the Coralife MH over a 10? I'm thinking about switching to it so I can keep some SPS myself? PM me with the info.
> 
> Clarkii3: Trim Trim Trim.


i don't have any sps in there, all softies and lps, i have 96w of pc over it. i havn't updated in forever, my reefs are doing awesome. the 10g is still going, havn't done a w/c in months and looks like the plants are still growing and the cherries are still alive without feeding for months, im upgrading this tank to a 30g long! stay tuned


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

What part of PA are you from, if you are near Lancaster you might want to hit That Fish Place they have a decent selection of plants for cheap. Also Rotala rotundifolia is what indica is commonly mistaken for you actually have rotundifolia. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

Jubs said:


> What part of PA are you from, if you are near Lancaster you might want to hit That Fish Place they have a decent selection of plants for cheap. Also Rotala rotundifolia is what indica is commonly mistaken for you actually have rotundifolia. Looking forward to the updates.


im an hour from pittsburgh. i picked up 2 amano shrimp and 4 bloodfin tetras today. theres a lot of detritus on the substarte since i have done done a w/c in months and i finally topped off, i had to add 3 gallons lol. its perking up tho.

you can see the 2 shrimp on the driftwood here



what should i get as a foreground plant? i plan on adding some java fern and anubias. also need a red plant any suggestions?


a better fts, i must suck at taking pictures lol


----------

